# Two flightless birds............



## Lovebirds

will be up for adoption in the next week or so. I've just recently found out (tonight actually) that there is a wild life rehabilitator about an hour from me. I called to talk to her, as she has a bird from a member in our club. She told me about two flightless birds (wing injuries) that she's had for about 6 months and had no idea where to find someone willing to give them a home. I told her that when I come to pick up "our" bird, I would take these two also. If anyone is interested in them, please let me know. I'll keep them here for about a week, and then they are going to Mary Ann (Littlestar) and she also will be looking for a home. If someone is interested, I don't have a problem shipping, so I could do that. If there are no takers, then they will have to go to Mary Ann, as my loft is not set up for flightless birds. I can take care of them for a short time, but not for an extended period. Once I get the birds, I'll post pictures. All I know right now is that one is a banded race bird that got hit by a car and owner didn't want it back. The other is a feral. Don't know colors or sexes.

*I was told yesterday that the banded one is brown/red color and the feral is "regular pigeon colors".........what ever that means.......guessing it's a Blue bar or blue check....*


----------



## KO Loft

*if the bandedone is a hen*

I am looking for a flightless hen (breed homer tippler roller or even fantail) for a rescued homer i have. He is flightless as well and i have room for only one more flightless bird in the loft. would be nice to find him a mate although breeding may not be an option if not homer. Let me know and will pay for shipping if possible.

joe


----------



## Lovebirds

KO Loft said:


> I am looking for a flightless hen (breed homer tippler roller or even fantail) for a rescued homer i have. He is flightless as well and i have room for only one more flightless bird in the loft. would be nice to find him a mate although breeding may not be an option if not homer. Let me know and will pay for shipping if possible.
> 
> joe


Hey, I thought about you when I posted, but figured if you were still looking, you would see this thread. I have no idea on the sex of these two bird nor do I know if the lady who has them knows. I'll just have to wait and see once I get them here. I'll certainly keep you posted.


----------



## maryjane

Good luck, Renee, and thanks for helping these pijies out (you too, Littlestar!!).


----------



## Lovebirds

maryjane said:


> Good luck, Renee, and thanks for helping these pijies out (you too, Littlestar!!).


Well, Mary Ann would be the one to thank. I checked with her before committing to picking up these two birds. I simply can't keep them here, so I had to have a "plan" before doing so. Mary Ann was my plan......


----------



## stach_n_flash

haha. I had the same thing happen to me when I first started, I thought I would keep her for a while and if things didnt work out I would find her a home. But a couple weeks after that my white homers ( I had at the time) had a baby that had weak legs so he used his wings like cruches. I took him inside and babied him and when he was finally able to walk, he had bent one of his wing bones, and was no longer able to fly up just forward from where he was at and he flew angled. Then he turned out to be a boy and mated with the flightless ferral  How cute.

I would have to think it over but if maryjane takes the one. I will probly be willing to take the 2nd. Have to ask the all powerful dad first.  

Lets get through the fires and then I will be able to give you a for sure answer.


----------



## Lovebirds

stach_n_flash said:


> haha. I had the same thing happen to me when I first started, I thought I would keep her for a while and if things didnt work out I would find her a home. But a couple weeks after that my white homers ( I had at the time) had a baby that had weak legs so he used his wings like cruches. I took him inside and babied him and when he was finally able to walk, he had bent one of his wing bones, and was no longer able to fly up just forward from where he was at and he flew angled. Then he turned out to be a boy and mated with the flightless ferral  How cute.
> 
> I would have to think it over but if maryjane takes the one. I will probly be willing to take the 2nd. Have to ask the all powerful dad first.
> 
> Lets get through the fires and then I will be able to give you a for sure answer.


Thanks Michael. I actually talked to the lady that has these birds yesterday and she thinks she's got a baby that won't be able to fly. I'll have to see what the deal is when I get to her house on Saturday. I'm hoping I can figure out the sexes pretty easily. If the banded one is a hen, I think it's got a home already. I've got another possibility with a family in Washington. So, we'll just have to see how it goes...........stay tuned.......


----------



## stach_n_flash

ok.

I Might also be getting another flightless ferral from some one in project wild life.

It has a hurt wing and she doesnt think it will be able to fly again. So if it cant fly again Im taking him .


----------



## amoonswirl

Out of curiosity, what would an ideal loft setup be for flightless birds?
I can't take any more birds until I've dealt with the respiratory patient I have right now. But for future reference I am wondering if my aviary would be - or could easily be made - suitable.

The floor is concrete, but I am using a layer of sand to soften it up. I keep the feed and water on the floor or on a low shelf. I could easily put in low nesting cubbies and perches too. But is there more to it than that? Just wondering...


----------



## Lovebirds

amoonswirl said:


> Out of curiosity, what would an ideal loft setup be for flightless birds?
> I can't take any more birds until I've dealt with the respiratory patient I have right now. But for future reference I am wondering if my aviary would be - or could easily be made - suitable.
> 
> The floor is concrete, but I am using a layer of sand to soften it up. I keep the feed and water on the floor or on a low shelf. I could easily put in low nesting cubbies and perches too. But is there more to it than that? Just wondering...


Well, I've never actually had a flightless bird.....only for a short while, but I would suppose that for one, everything that they need would be have to kept on the floor, within reach..........water, food, grit..........then they would need a place to roost that they could get to easily.........via a ramp of some sort, but then what if they fall?  Then you've got the flighted birds that I would presume would pick on them, if not BECAUSE of thier disability, maybe just start a fight for whatever reason and this bird wouldn't be able to get away.........
I guess someone who has a bird like this should probably answer you huh???


----------



## Lovebirds

Just got an email from Cheri...........her friend, who is also a rehabber has another flightless bird, so I'll be picking up THREE of them now on Saturday. Oh MARY ANN..........you started on that loft yet?????? If I'm not careful, *I'M* going to wind up out in the loft with the birds..............


----------



## Margarret

amoonswirl said:


> Out of curiosity, what would an ideal loft setup be for flightless birds?



I was wondering the same thing. I just got the 11 year old rescue from Terry last week whose wings had been clipped. She(we think it is a she)can flutter down to the floor without injuring herself, but can't fly up much higher than about 18 inches. I got one of the canvas cubes from Wally World and mounted it just high enough off the floor that she can jump into it, which she did right off. Have her food and water close. Also have a low box near she can jump up on. She is in the loft with the others and seems to be fine with having a mostly enclosed space if anyone picks on her. Now when we get home(we are still sitting out the evacuation here) I have to figure out a ramp so that she can get outside to the outdoor aviary. Was thinking of something like chickens use to march in and out of their coops. She will grow her flights back someday, but since moulting season is nearly over it could be quite a while before she can fly again.

Margaret


----------



## Lovebirds

Margarret said:


> amoonswirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Out of curiosity, what would an ideal loft setup be for flightless birds?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering the same thing. I just got the 11 year old rescue from Terry last week whose wings had been clipped. She(we think it is a she)can flutter down to the floor without injuring herself, but can't fly up much higher than about 18 inches. I got one of the canvas cubes from Wally World and mounted it just high enough off the floor that she can jump into it, which she did right off. Have her food and water close. Also have a low box near she can jump up on. She is in the loft with the others and seems to be fine with having a mostly enclosed space if anyone picks on her. Now when we get home(we are still sitting out the evacuation here) I have to figure out a ramp so that she can get outside to the outdoor aviary. Was thinking of something like chickens use to march in and out of their coops. She will grow her flights back someday, but since moulting season is nearly over it could be quite a while before she can fly again.
> 
> Margaret
Click to expand...

I've got 4 birds in my old chicken coop. Sometimes they fly out and sometimes they run up and down the ramp. That's what I think a non-flighted bird needs. I just worry about them falling off accidently, but if it's not to high, I guess they would be ok.


----------



## amoonswirl

Thanks Margarret & Renee!
Based on your feedback, I think my setup would be ok for a flightless bird. The food, grit and water are already on the floor and I have some low shelving & bricks on the ground for perching and hiding. I have a canvas cube I could set up too. (most of my birds are not stellar in the flight department anyhow - but they can get around when they need to)

I am seriously forbidden to take on any more birds until my little sickly monk is better. (husband's orders) But please keep me in mind if something comes up down the road.

Margarret my heart goes out to you...hope you and yours get to go home soon. Can't even imagine what you must be going through.


----------



## littlestar

Renee, I'm waiting for you and your hubby to come down and build me my loft, LOL.


----------



## stach_n_flash

Sorry I havnt posted here yet. I do have 2 flightless birds. 

You guys have pretty much answer the question.

1st off is your getting alot of flightless birds like parrlor rollers or handicaps. You need to get the measurements of the floor as you can only put so many birds on the floor before their on top of each other (over crowded).

I have a 7x7x6 loft

THe floor is basically for the flightless ones. I have a perch for them that runs about 4 feet 2 feet off the ground. THe also have nest box's also 2 feet off the ground. 

There water and food is always kept on the ground of the loft (in trays of course). I have 1/2 of my loft with peletized bedding. When it gets wet it turns to be a shaving. Just so they dont always have to be on the concret. 

I have perches at different hieghts as they can hop from ledge to ledge. (My flightless ferral got 5 feet of the ground!)

Pine needles for nest building always go on the bottum as they get first dibs and thats the only easily accessable spot for them.

And I think thats it...

If I come up with something more ill post.


----------



## Lovebirds

I just got home with these birds. My hat is off to you rehabbers AGAIN!! What pitiful little beings these guys are. Holding them makes me want to cry. They are SOOOO skinny, with wing injuries that didn't heal correctly. I've seen pictures of some of the feral birds you guys have and you must work magic with them, cause they sure don't look like these poor babies. I hope that Mary Ann ( not hope, I know she can) can get these guys back on the right track. I guess I'm just too used to handling the racers. What a difference in the two types of birds. Blows my mind. The race bird I picked up, was hit by a car and will never fly again. I'm about 95% sure it's a cock bird, but I'm hoping that I have a home for it. The two feral birds are one hen and one cock I"m pretty sure. The little (and I DO mean little) cock is just full of himself. He cooed and carried on ALL THE WAY home and is out there now struttin' his stuff like he's the biggest, baddest bird you EVER saw.........LOL
I'm going to get pictures now and will post them later.


----------



## Lovebirds

KO Loft said:


> I am looking for a flightless hen (breed homer tippler roller or even fantail) for a rescued homer i have. He is flightless as well and i have room for only one more flightless bird in the loft. would be nice to find him a mate although breeding may not be an option if not homer. Let me know and will pay for shipping if possible.
> 
> joe


Joe........just picked up these birds. I'm almost certain that this banded bird is a cock bird. Sorry...............now one of the feral birds is a hen I'm pretty sure. If you are interested, let me know. She's pretty skinny and needs some TLC, but in a few weeks, I think she'll be ok. It's up to you.


----------



## Lovebirds

*Here's the pictures........*

you can see the size difference in the racer and the little BB hen.


----------



## Lovebirds

The red feral cock is really cute. With some TLC he'll be a looker. HE thinks he already is. VERY VOCAL........LOL


----------



## Whitefeather

Lovebirds said:


> Joe........just picked up these birds. I'm almost certain that this banded bird is a cock bird. Sorry...............now *one of the feral birds is a hen I'm pretty sure.*


Don't forget the 'foot/toes' test Renee.  

Cindy


----------



## littlestar

> I just got home with these birds. My hat is off to you rehabbers AGAIN!! What pitiful little beings these guys are. Holding them makes me want to cry. They are SOOOO skinny, with wing injuries that didn't heal correctly. I've seen pictures of some of the feral birds you guys have and you must work magic with them, cause they sure don't look like these poor babies. I hope that Mary Ann ( not hope, I know she can) can get these guys back on the right track. I guess I'm just too used to handling the racers. What a difference in the two types of birds. Blows my mind. The race bird I picked up, was hit by a car and will never fly again. I'm about 95% sure it's a cock bird, but I'm hoping that I have a home for it. The two feral birds are one hen and one cock I"m pretty sure. The little (and I DO mean little) cock is just full of himself. He cooed and carried on ALL THE WAY home and is out there now struttin' his stuff like he's the biggest, baddest bird you EVER saw.........LOL
> I'm going to get pictures now and will post them later.


Renee,
I can get them back on the right track. Look at Munchkin, there was no weight to h/her at all, but within one week Munchkin had the weight back on. 

If anyone is interested in them let us know. I'm going to get them down to my house and get the weight back on them, so they will be able to be shipped. I hope y'all don't mind, but right now being their really under weight is not a good time to ship them. I will even keep y'all updated on them and when they are ready to I'll let you know.


----------



## Msfreebird

This is Frenchy. I found her in Southern Maine down the street from work. She had been attacked by a hawk. She had a huge gouge in her wing and was dragging it, but very friendly. I looked up the number on her band and called her owner. Story was that she was competing in a race and was headed back home to Quebec!The owner told me that I could keep her and nurse her back to health if I wanted to (I told him that I had a small loft of pet pigeons)I gladly accepted the job. She was obviously never going to fly again. I kept her inside all winter and nursed her back and by spring she was ready to go into my loft. I had to modify the loft so she could get around. She's a huge hen and can only jump about 15 inches. I positioned the platforms in a step fashion and she has NO PROBLEM getting to the TOP where she prefers. She's also given me some beautiful babies!


----------



## KO Loft

*flightless bird coop*

LOL I hope the banded one is a hen LOL. well for all those that are asking my late grandfather used to keep the flightless birds in a loft to themselves that was handicap accessible if he had more than one. What you need to do is find a plan for a rabbit hutch and put it inside the coop and let bird get use to it. For me that is what I have, a VERY LARGE LOL rabbit hutch with attached flight cage(Walking cage?). It has a ramp so that the birds can walk down the ramp that you can very the pitch with through use of bricks or other objects. When you care for these birds you have to know the birds limitations. "killer" (named for when i fed him he would attack my hand to get at the food when first rescued) has limited flight of a few feet. I have trained him to fly to two perches in my office for his workouts through use of grit treat. The problem is with these type of birds they usually rather walk, So when I am working in my home office the bird just walks on my credenza back and forth and when he wants lands on my shoulder when he is nosey. The key though is keep everything low and try not mixing them with flight birds. They will get picked on because of their handicap.

joe


----------



## littlestar

I just thought I would post about these two. The Blue Bar one is very shy and doesn't peck or bite. I have been picking h/her up and is getting better. The other one is something else, a riot in a half and loves to bite, but when I hold him he's really good. Their both thin, but eating and drinking really good. The Blue bar that really has the messed up wing does jump up on things, jumped from the floor to couch very well and also will flap its wings. Mr braveheart as I call him being he has no fear of anyone will flap his wings, but hasn't tried to jump up on things. They are really sweet little pijjies and I think would make wonderful pets. If at anytime someone would like to adopt either or both let me know. I also think that these two sweeties would be better living inside with human contact though than in a loft.


----------



## Hillybean

MaryAnn,
thank you for the lovely update!

I'm glad to here that they are doing good, but still need to put on weight. 
Mr.Braveheart sounds like a handful, lol, and the other sounds like a sweety.

-Hilly


----------



## MaryOfExeter

I don't think I've ever had or seen a flightless pigeon before (unless it was a silky or porcupine bird). I have a rooster that can't walk, but he's a chicken so he doesn't count. I bet they'd be easy to tame and turn out to be nice little friend


----------



## Lovebirds

MaryOfExeter said:


> I don't think I've ever had or seen a flightless pigeon before (unless it was a silky or porcupine bird). I have a rooster that can't walk, but he's a chicken so he doesn't count. I bet they'd be easy to tame and turn out to be nice little friend


Flightless means that the bird has a wing injury and CAN'T fly. At one time they were regular flyers. These guys both got hit by a car and had a broken wing that either didn't heal right or maybe wasn't set right. Don't really know for sure.


----------



## littlestar

Hilly, Your welcome. They do need to gain some weight and hopefully it won't take long. Mr Braveheart isn't really a handful, he just has a cool way about him and is actually very sweet like the other one.

Becky, Why neither one can fly is poor things both had a broken wing. The rehabbers did the best they could. They'll tame in time, so what I'm doing is interacting with them both alot. Oh! your poor rooster. Do you raise him inside your house? I have a blind pigeon, sweetest little guy that sleeps by me at night in his night time cage. He does like to fly inside the house, but walks around more than he flies. The cutest thing is even though he has no sight, he knows my arm and walks up it to get on my shoulder then on top of head and that's when he starts to fly. Peawee is definately one spoiled rotten pigeon,  .


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Well, my mom doesn't particularly like chickens in the house, haha. We just keep him in a nice little cage outside where he can easily get to things. 

I figured the pigeons where flightless from being hit by something. I just said something about silkies and porcupine pigeons because they are pretty much unable to fly as well, even though they are perfectly healthy and un-injured. Pigeons ****. for the silkie mutation have a light layer of messed up feathers, and I'm sure they wouldn't be able to get anywhere just by the look at them. Porcupines don't even have full feathers, just quills, so I know they can't fly. I guess you could consider them flightless as well?


----------

